# Lowrance Fishfinder X-4 Pro



## Konsti96 (7. Juni 2013)

Hallo erstmal, 
Ich bin neu hier und möchte erstmal ein riesen Lob aussprechen, weil mir dieses Forum mehr als nur einmal dazu geholfen hat einen kapitalen Fang zu landen.
Nun komme ich zu meinem anliegen.
Ich möchte mir für einen Angelurlaub ein Echolot zulegen und ich habe mich für die weniger teure Variante von Lowrance X-4 Pro entschieden.
Ich möchte gern wissen, da es dieses Produkt bei Amazon gibt,
was ich alles dazu benötige und wie dieses Gerät aufzuladen geht.
Ich habe mich ja schon etwas schlau gemacht und herausgefunden dass man solche Blei Akkus benötigt, werden diese denn irgendwo in das Gerät eingebaut oder werden sie als "Ladegerät" dafür verwendet.

Auf Antworten freue ich mich schon |wavey:
liebe Grüße, Konsti


----------



## bubi10_4 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Fishfinder X-4 Pro*

Hallo Konsti96, ich benutze das gleiche Echolot und betreibe es mit einer Motorrad Batterie 12V 9Ah und diese reicht bei voller Ladung für ca. 4 Tage.

Gruß Mario


----------



## noob4ever (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Fishfinder X-4 Pro*

Hi, aus dem Echolot kommt ein zweiadriges Kabel mit + und -, dieses ist an 12V anzuklemmen. Wie du es machst ist dir überlassen. Hat zB. dein Boot eine 12 Versorgung/Batterie, kannst du es dort mit anklemmen. Andererseits musst du dir etwas vergleichbares anschaffen wie zB. die genannte Motorradbatterie oder eben eine andere 12V 7,2Ah/9Ah/... Diese musst du dann auch seperat mit einem Ladegerät laden.


----------



## Konsti96 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Fishfinder X-4 Pro*

Hallo und danke für die Antworten 
Wenn ich vom Bot aus lote, muss man sich da eine geberstange dazu kaufen oder gibt es da Alternativen?


----------



## 63°Nord (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Fishfinder X-4 Pro*

Ja gibt es, Saugnapfhalterung  Bedingung : ebene und glatte Oberfläche am Boot.Den Saugnapf mit ein bischen Kukident einreiben. Erhöht die Haftkraft enorm.


----------



## Konsti96 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Fishfinder X-4 Pro*

Ok super danke,
Ist es auch möglich dieses Produkt mit Batterien zu betreiben ?!


----------



## noob4ever (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lowrance Fishfinder X-4 Pro*

Welches Produkt? Den Geber?
Der Geber ist mit dem Echolot per Kabel verbunden und bekommt daher seine Spannung. Du Brauchst also nur die besprochene 12V Batterie für das gesammte Gerät.


----------

